

Ask HN: What could we human do with more computing power? - ugdev

Hi,<p>yesterday i discussed with a friend of mine what would change with quantum computers.<p>Would we overcome milestones in medical &amp; biotech science? Would we explore more of our universe? I&#x27;m already very excited about this topic. What will change with exponential increased computer power?<p>Right now as quantum computers are not normalcy - what impact does current crowd computing have on science? There are a few project we you can let your computer compare proteins etc. - is it worth it my time, cpu power and electricity costs? How important is crowd computing?<p>Excited to hear your thoughts on that.<p>Best 
ugd
======
sumitviii
This is probably a silly idea, but I read that 2013 chemistry Nobel prize was
given to guys to simulated complex chemical system. I am probably
extrapolating this WAY too much, but I think if we have more computational
power we can simulate cells. Protein structures are still not understood well.

~~~
ugdev
Hm. Sounds all not very exciting right now. We have to understand more to
build algorithms that take away some work we'd 've to do manually

------
J_Darnley
Waste it on more slower code.

~~~
ugdev
What do you mean?

~~~
J_Darnley
Better computers mean developers waste more memory and more cpu cycles doing
pointless things. More animation, more eye candy.

